
Star Trek-style force-field armour being developed by military scientists - nfriedly
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7487740/Star-Trek-style-force-field-armour-being-developed-by-military-scientists.html
======
nfriedly
I also like the part at the end, which is much simpler but also sounds pretty
effective:

> _Scientists found they could double the ballistic performance of the armour
> by introducing the holes to the steel, while halving its weight. [It works]
> because when a bullet hits, it 's always near to the edge of a hole. This
> causes the bullet to topple over, turning it from a sharp projectile to a
> blunt fragment which is easier to stop."_

------
FatalLogic
Interesting, although that strange expression "incorporate material known as
supercapacitors into armour" could be a warning of the Gell-Mann Amnesia
Effect. Whoever wrote that didn't understand what they were talking about, so
what else did they misunderstand?

